# Stock list



## klgj0102 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ok here is the fish list I and my wife and daughter came up with and wanted to see how or if it would work so let's know what you think about it.
2 Ocellaris Clownfish 
2 Banggai Cardinalfish ( I think that's the name)
White with black stripes
1 Flame Angel
1 Regal Angel
1 Copperband Butterflyfish
1 Moorish Idol
1 Mandarin Goby
If this wont work what are the best suggestions you have from this list ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

def. no moorish idol and maybe no copperband, i love that fish but not easy to keep same as the manderin goby.

what size tank?


----------



## klgj0102 (Sep 12, 2012)

80 gallon. 
That sucks about the Moorish Idol cause its my wife's favorite.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I agree with Onefish. But, Copperband can be had, just make sure that it is eating at the LFS, if you do not presonally see it eat, do not buy it. Next, No Regal Angel either, your tank is to small for that fish.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

yea, unfortunately they are an attractive fish but almost impossible to keep alive, at the very least not talking long term.

you will have plenty grazing rock for a mandarin but add it after your tanks a good few months old. the copperband is tricky but can be done, i find the yellow long nose butterfly fish a better option. is this planned to be a reef?


----------



## klgj0102 (Sep 12, 2012)

What is wrong with the Idol? Hard to keep alive or bad for the other stuff? Is there anything similar to it that would work?


----------



## klgj0102 (Sep 12, 2012)

onefish2fish said:


> yea, unfortunately they are an attractive fish but almost impossible to keep alive, at the very least not talking long term.
> 
> you will have plenty grazing rock for a mandarin but add it after your tanks a good few months old. the copperband is tricky but can be done, i find the yellow long nose butterfly fish a better option. is this planned to be a reef?


Yes just a few things like frogspawn and kinda moving things like that.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Heniochus


----------



## klgj0102 (Sep 12, 2012)

onefish2fish said:


> Heniochus


Thats perfect! she'll never know the difference!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

klgj0102 said:


> Thats perfect! she'll never know the difference!


made my day.


----------

